# Need a bandsaw...a real one!



## Ben Holt (Apr 24, 2016)

so as i started my endeavor into pen turning, i stopped by lowes and picked up a little bandsaw thinking it would be fine. It can cut pen blanks...kind of. The blade "bends" as it goes through. No matter wat i do i cant come out with a piece with the same width dimensions. No matter...i spin it out right. However, im trying bowl now. I try and take a 3" piece of wood to cut a circle and it will have nothing of it. Anyway, long story. Wat should i look for on a used basis and wat pricepoint? Thx


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

I bet you still have the stock pos blade on it....


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I bet you still have the stock pos blade on it....


Yes i do... I take it that may make a difference. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep. Untill you find another good bandsaw, get a new blade. What size blade is on it now?


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep. Untill you find another good bandsaw, get a new blade. What size blade is on it now?


Not sure. I did buy some when i bought the saw. I figured they had a coarse blade that would cut well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well..I'm guessing the one you have is a benchtop saw, From my experience, those saws from lowes, home depot, and harbor freight are pretty much only good for cutting pine stock. Check out craigs list. 
Look for delta, jet, rikon, grizzly.


----------



## SENC (Apr 24, 2016)

Do some googling on how to tune your bandsaw and, as Marc suggests, try a new blade. I'd suggest a 1/4" and no larger than a 3/8" if a tabletop model. With some effort you might be able to make it serviceable while you decide what you really want.

I replaced my tabletop with a Rikon 10-326 model 14" saw several years ago and have been very happy with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 24, 2016)

I highly recommend rikon saws. I have the 10-325 which is likely more saw than you're looking for, but they have a smaller 14" that will cut 6" and be a heck of a lot better than the skil (I'm guessing) you have.

That said, no matter what saw you buy, you definitely need to understand how they work and how to tune them. There's a video on YouTube, search snodgrass bandsaw clinic. It'll teach you all you need to know

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Jet Bandsaw, 14" enclosed base, single phase, 1HP, band saw - $450 (Indianapolis)*
https://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/5554159325.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Bandsaw - $650 (lawrenceburg)*
*https://louisville.craigslist.org/tls/5531689309.html*


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

Lots of saws in Ohio. If it is older- make sure to check trunions- where it mounts the table. They get broken easily in moving it. and move with table removed. It comes of easily and lightens considerably...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

*14" Delta bandsaw Priced Reduced - $450 (Hilliard) *

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/5504481414.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have no clue about this one....maybe @Mike1950 knows?

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/5547111911.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Bandsaw steel city 14" deluxe - $475 (43338)*

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5485594045.html


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have no clue about this one....maybe @Mike1950 knows?
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/5547111911.html



If you want to work on/ restore those are good ol saws. Me I would get one of the newer ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 24, 2016)

As Johnaton said...it is a skil. A cheapy. I'll look at the videos to see about tuning it. I was looking on CL but didn't know wat price would be good. As Marc found some I was looking at. Didn't know the quality of steel city. I saw some inexpensive lathes new but was concerned about quality. Wat about these price wise?
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5554891313.html
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5533618028.html
Thx guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2016)

I can look em over tomorrow. But, Jet is a good brand.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 24, 2016)

I've got a grizzly 0513, and I've been very happy with it. I'll go bigger with the next one, and I think that's true for most of us... Buy the biggest saw you can afford, and you won't regret it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 24, 2016)

First Jet you have listed there Ben is currently wired for 220V, if you don't have a 220 outlet available you might check specs on that model and see if it can be rewired for 110V. I'm relatively certain it can, but if not, bear in mind that you will need a 220V outlet, and dependent upon how far you are from your breaker panel, wire to do so tends to get spendy. I about feinted when I bought the wire to run to my welder outlet!!

That one does have a rip fence, which none of the others have shown. You need to decide how important that is to you. Since you're resawing stock for pen blanks, that would be an important consideration were it me. Aftermarket fence can be added, but that's over and above price your paying for the saw, add fuel and your time to go after one of these used saws, and at some point that's getting close to the cost of a new saw, with rip fence, delivered. For instance the Grizzly G0555 Ultimate can be had for $555 plus $79 delivery to your door, direct from Grizzly, and it comes with rip fence, and warranty. The Deluxe model is only $525. If I'm not mistaken, the ultimate model also has a 6" riser block available, and for another $89 you can increase cutting height on it from 6" to 12". (_I'm pretty sure there is one available for the first Jet you listed as well._) BUT... if you check Sears, both Jet and Grizzly saws are available through Sears, if you have a store locally. Not sure about the Jet, but you can buy the Grizzly for the same price through Sears, and pick it up at the store, saving yourself delivery fees, if you are a Shop Your Way member.

The second link you provided there is a 12" saw and your cutting height is going to be limited to 4" on that one, if I'm not mistaken. Since you're contemplating bowl work, you need to check specs and take cutting height into consideration on your purchase.


Grizzly Bandsaws with specs!

G0555 Riser Blocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2016)

Like everyone says, should be able to find a used 14" bandsaw cheap. (cheaper than those listed above IMO)


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know Barry... I've been looking at them here on Craigslist, and 14 inch anything, everyone is talking $400 - $450 down here, unless they're shot. If they're a 14" Jet or Grizzly, with spare blades, and/or any extras, $500. Start talking 17"... $900 - $1000+ with any extras. That's the reason I knew all I knew about the Griz; I've been shopping myself and debating whether I want to mess with going to Sears in Valdosta after it, or if I want to simply have it shipped direct. Kind of a toss up on my end, $79 shipping, or sales tax and time and fuel to drive 130 miles. (_This is not to mention the wife and mother-in-law wanting to join me as soon as I mention Valdosta and the mall. I think it'll be cheaper to ship it!_)

Biggest problem I've seen with most of the used ones out there is, there are very few available used, with a rip fence. Since I want it for sawing/resawing stock, I want a good solid rip fence on whatever I buy, and I like knowing I have the option of expanding my cutting height beyond the factory 6" cutting height, for another $89, since I want to do a few bowls one of these days too.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 25, 2016)

This one isn't a bad deal I don't think - https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/5515298610.html

Heck, if you want to put some work in to one, you can come get my old delta and fix it up. Needs the trunion welded and new bearings... and one of the guides needs replaced. But it's a good old solid delta/rockwell from back in the day. '64 model I think

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> This one isn't a bad deal I don't think - https://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/5515298610.html
> 
> Heck, if you want to put some work in to one, you can come get my old delta and fix it up. Needs the trunion welded and new bearings... and one of the guides needs replaced. But it's a good old solid delta/rockwell from back in the day. '64 model I think


Thanks...I emailed him.


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 25, 2016)

This one?
https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5543993656.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2016)

I like the delta....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2016)

This the one I have....and it's on sale.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-1-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series/G0555P?utm_campaign=zPage 

The only thing I did was get cool blocks set up instead of the roller bearings guides. And a got a few good blades....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 25, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> This one?
> https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5543993656.html


You can buy that one brand new at Lowes for $50 more

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You can buy that one brand new at Lowes for $50 more




I agree go for a new one or buy a 14" for 300 or less..... If you are patient - you can find a bigger one cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You can buy that one brand new at Lowes for $50 more



Exactly... Check new prices on any of them you find Ben. That's probably a great saw, it may not have been used but on one project, but it's two years old and the warranty is worth $50.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 29, 2016)

Gentleman?
https://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/5561672197.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jump....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Gentleman?
> https://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/5561672197.html



Bought my son the exact saw used in 2011 - it is ok for thin stuff but no powerhouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is what ya need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Bought my son the exact saw used in 2011 - it is ok for thin stuff but no powerhouse.



What if he put a bigger motor on it?


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Good up to 4 inches... if you gonna turn short bowls it'll maybe work. If not, you can probably get your money back out of it at that price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What if he put a bigger motor on it?



Maybe but it is more of what I would call a toy saw. Not built for what I perceive Ben's needs to be.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ah...I forgot about the bowls comment....


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2016)

That doesn't seem like much of a step up from the one you have. My advise is get a 14 inch, you will be glad you did in the end.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 30, 2016)

I would be concerned about the availability of blades for that saw. 93.5" blades for most 14" saws are readily available. Not saying you couldn't find blades but I bet they wouldn't be as easy to find as 93.5" blades

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

I'd also avoid that 12" saw you linked. Like Mike says it's a toy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2016)

This looks like it's in your area, I'd see what he wants for just the Band Saw, although the bigger lathe might be nice if a decent deal can be made

https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/5527083890.html

I don't recall what this saw sold for new but might be worth some research if it's in your budget, you'd probably never need a bigger saw

https://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/5527021454.html

This Porter Cable is a Delta Clone and seems pretty decent on price from what I recall

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5543993656.html

Here's a delta for the same price

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5529533943.html

Another Deta

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5552256297.html

Another Delts

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5515310807.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> This looks like it's in your area, I'd see what he wants for just the Band Saw, although the bigger lathe might be nice if a decent deal can be made
> 
> https://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/5527083890.html


Finally got ahold of this guy. He isn't going to separate anything. Itd be nice to get the bandsaw and sander. I'll call him back in a few days and try again. He is down to $1800 though


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Finally got ahold of this guy. He isn't going to separate anything. Itd be nice to get the bandsaw and sander. I'll call him back in a few days and try again. He is down to $1800 though



That includes the unisaw and everything??? If you've got some cash and storage space and a bit of patience I'd think about doing some checking and then jump on that and then piece out everything you don't want and I'll bet you could turn a profit and still have that bandsaw

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

I wish I was closer, I'd love to have that unisaw. Tony


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That includes the unisaw and everything??? If you've got some cash and storage space and a bit of patience I'd think about doing some checking and then jump on that and then piece out everything you don't want and I'll bet you could turn a profit and still have that bandsaw



I think so too, and easily. That Unisaw you could probably sell quick for 800-900 alone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

Thoughts on this bandsaw. Might be out of price range though
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5585809551.html


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Thoughts on this bandsaw. Might be out of price range though
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5585809551.html



If I needed a bandsaw, I would beg, borrow and steal to get that one. Powermatic makes a heck of a tool IMO. Tony


----------



## Ben Holt (May 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> If I needed a bandsaw, I would beg, borrow and steal to get that one. Powermatic makes a heck of a tool IMO. Tony


What do u think of the price?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that saw but I am not sure for that dollar amount you can't get more. PM is Quote top of the line but when I look at them they are pretty much the same as the next 14" $
850- you can buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271924807737?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true + 99 delivery and it has a warranty- bigger saw.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

PS- nothing against PM- have a 8" Pm jointer- granted it is 1978.............


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> What do u think of the price?



I think it's a fair price with everything it comes with. I would offer $700 and go from there. You can always go up if need be.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/271924807737?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/5572789567.html
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/gms/5585712932.html
https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5545063946.html
https://limaohio.craigslist.org/tls/5565731007.html

Plenty of saws in your neighborhood- last one is a beast- I have one like it- BS about blades being 100 bucks though.......... good luck


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2016)

For what it's worth, I've got an old Delta/Rockwell that I wouldn't trade for the world. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2016)

That powermatic is worth the asking price, they are about a grand new, and this one has the upgraded carter guides. $850 is starting price, offer $700 and see what happens, maybe meet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2016)

Go to wood craft- look at PM- jet then find a griz- I bet they came out of same molds- just my opinion ya get what you pay for it.
That said- look at a 30 yr old delta 14" not much new here folks. I have a 20" steel framed 1951 rockwell - and a 18" steel framed jet - not much difference in design here either. well the jet weighs in at 340 and the delta at 650. delta has old fashioned guides and the jet has bearing guides- not sold on those. Might be better but the damn things are very noisy. But aside from preference design of these 2 saws - not much new.
Back to point- PM is caddilac - jet buick and delta griz ford and chevy. They are virtually the same saw- all made in china or taiwan. I would upgrade size before I would upgrade brand- the 17" Griz has a lot of nice features.
PS I own- delta planer-1952 scrollsaw- jet TS- bandsaw-sanders- rockwell bandsaw-pm jointer and a beast of 24" 99 Griz planer. Griz customer service is outstanding.............. I buy for the deal- not brand........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Like everyone says, should be able to find a used 14" bandsaw cheap. (cheaper than those listed above IMO)


Bandsaws are a tool that a lot of people buy with the idea of doing something creative, use a couple times then park them in the corner of the garage to rust. Add to that most serious woodworkers own one and are constantly upgrading. I can't look at the tool section on CL without seeing at least one good old 14" delta for sale. I don't have a big fancy bandsaw, I bought my 1930's vintage Craftsman (Walker Turner) for $10 + $25 shipping on Ebay, tires were bad no stand or motor an plenty of dirt. It was a fun project and will cut 6" thick maple with a good blade (SLOWLY). I would like a better one but unlike some of the cheap new ones it does work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 16, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> What do u think of the price?


If you're going to spend that much on a saw, I would definitely suggest you think real hard about the Rikon 14" Deluxe. And if you hold off, I can almost guarantee it'll be on sale this summer for $699 at Woodcraft.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 16, 2016)

Ben not knowing where in Ohio you live I randomly did a search for drill presses and band saws in the Sandusky area of Ohio and found a bunch of quality older machines at reasonable prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

